# Market?



## Bonny (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a question about selling. I have never listed an animal for sale before. I am being told by friends that Molly is worth a "small fortune" because she is 'unique'. I am curious as to why this is. What is so unique about her? (I am waiting on a reply to that from the friend who said she was unique.) Yall think she is different? If so why? I didnt think there was anything so unique about her.






I am about to register her.

If I were to sell her what could I ask as a reasonable price?

New pics:


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 5, 2008)

I hear that Mini Mules are in demand out west. I don't know anything about them personally. But i would talk to Mini Mule, she would probally know more.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 5, 2008)

She is a cute one



but I wouldnt say "unique".



Is it possible your friend could be thinking of hinnys, rather then mules. Hinnys are ALOT harder to breed for and have the jenny carry... over mules. Most jacks will accept a mare...for a mule offspring, but you hardly ever find a stallion that will accept a jenny, for breeding..for a hinny offspring. Minimule could tell you more about mules, and I am the one who breeds for hinnys. (I think I am the only one on the forum who has a stallion who will accept a jenny..but not sure) Prices will vary with your location and how much in demand they are for your area. Right now prices are low compared to other years. Sorry, I cant be of any more help.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy says, "We may not be unique, but we are PRICELESS!!

Seriously, the asking price for Betsy was $800, but she didn't sell at that price two years ago (and was given to me!



)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats right, Betsy...every fur baby is PRICELESS! Including me..Sincerly, Snickers, and my pals at MeadowRidge. (Snickers is a 31"mini hinny, Casper is a 31"blue eyed ivory, Earl, is a standard, ZeeBoo is a zedonk, and Buckley is our 30"mini gray jack)


----------



## minimule (Nov 6, 2008)

She's a cutie. As far as "unique" who knows. I do get inquiries about the mules often but the minis aren't drawing quite the prices a fullsize riding mule is. I was offered $2500 for Wylie when she was a weanling but I turned it down. Wylie is a true Palomino which is rare in mini or fullszie.

I've seen a mini sell for $3500 but he was fully trained for obstacle, jumping, and started on driving. Lots of work involved with that one.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting. I have seen Mini Jenets (that havn't even turned 1) go for more then 3500, i guess it's all on there breeding.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

I am going to agree with Shawna, (and believe me , she knows her mules and what she is talking about!!) A well trained full size pack /riding mule is worth there weight in gold.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw this 17 hand Hunter Styled Mule. that did everything, and have Champion titles in HUS, WP, Driving, Trail...everything... I was like i want that mule. untill i saw it was 9 grand!


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, the minis are pretty much seen as toys, and a mini mule is a non-breeding toy. Same thing goes for those cute little mini geldings. Pet quality geldings go for rock bottom prices around here. It's pretty bad, really, you spend the money to geld him, and his value goes down? Mares of similar quality sell better, because there's always someone who'll see her as a uterus on hooves, a potential baby-making machine. The same thing applies to jennets, although there are several in this area that are priced at $700-$800, some of them have been "For Sale" for over a year.

I've been spending wa-ay too much time looking at online sales boards during the last few months. Apparently, things are really tight in Tennessee as far as horses are concerned. There's someone there with a trained, matched pair of 6-year-old, 36" mini mules that they want $1000 for. They've been listed for several months, with no takers (Oh, I wish! I wish!)

Betsy and Syd are at the local fair right now, where they are stealing hearts left and right. A lot of the folks around here have never seen a mule before, let alone a mini mule (there's an ancient Belgian mule there too, for comparison!) Actually, they have quite a bit of competition in the cute department, a local mini breeder is getting out of the business, and she has a couple of real quality mares at the fair, with their foals of this year (now weanlings.) I'm hoping to have some news about one of those babies, soon.





It always worries me to see an animal priced too low. There's always the chance of the impulse buyer that really doesn't have the means to care for it, or even a clue of how to do so. One can hope that, with a decent price, the potential buyer has put some thought into it before they made the purchase.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

Celtic,I dont think the original topic was asking about show donkeys/mules or hinnies and there prices. It was about todays market and the avg. price. Everyone knows a well trained animal with a full show championship background is going to bring very good prices, but stop and think of what is all involved (time and money ) spent toget the animal to where it is. Unless, you are the breeder/trainer/handler/rider ..you will hardly ever break even when selling.

Also, alot of the well known farms will put one price on there sites or try to get a certain price..but they usually end up dropping down to todays market, or its a no sale. IHATE to see low priced animals..I always worry about the buyer and the animals welfare . So if you are thinking about breeding donkeys to make a "profit" be sensible about it and dont expect to get these big prices, also ...and this one is important..remember that when you breed you are bringing another animal into you barn..and if it dont sell..you will be responsible for that baby, which includes any unplanned medical emergencies, and those can be pricey. If breeding..be smart and sensible about it, and dont just jump into it if you are not fiancially prepared to do it, and learn and talk with other breeders.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, i know. I was just suprised.

ok back on topic.

In our area, i have only ever seen one Mini Mule at the Shows, i have gone to. One was in training to visit nursing homes and hospitals.

I serched Dream horse, and there weren't any mules for sale in my state, and sourrounding states.

I serched Texas.. and this is what i got...

Blue Eyed Flash

Registered Miniature Appaloosa Mule

Location: Houston, Texas 77517

Breed:

Secondary Breed: Mule - Miniature

Mule

Date Foaled: JAN 2006 Gender: Gelding

Height: 8.2 hh Weight: 200 pounds

Color: Red Roan Other Color

or Markings: white w/spots on rump. knees, back.

Temperament:

1=Very Calm...

10=Very High-Spirited 3

May Trade: No

Registered? No

Reg. Assn: ADMS

Reg. Number: For Lease: No

For Sale: Yes

Asking Price: $300 (US)

Horse Skills

or Potential: Driving, Halter, Harness, Show Experience, Youth,

Notes: This little mule stands maybe 34 inches tall. He is ADMS registered. He was raised in Oklahoma and moved to Texas a year ago. His owner is in failing health and has moved back to Oklahoma and asked me to sell him for him. He is gentle, leads, loads, hauls well, stands tied, clips w/electric clippers, trims, bathes, will jump in hand, etc. A nice little show mule for a bargain price. Sound, healthy, and correct. (281) 337-4000.

---

There are a tottal of 12, Mini Mules for sale on Dream horse. (all states). Prices Range from $200(Wyoming) to $1200 (indiana). Ages Range from weanlings, to 10-11 years old.

---

On Equine.com there were 7 Mini Mules, Prices were from $250-$700, And there states varied.

If i were you i would keep, the Mule. Only becuase with even 3-4 months of training his price could go up. you never know, it is really a gamble right now with the economy.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont really plan on selling her, it just surprised me that a few friends thought she was worth something.( to me she is worth everything) but I mean on the market.

I was just confused as to WHY someone would think her unique more than anything. I didnt understand why she would be considered unique. Glad to know I didnt have my head in the sand on that one, not that it wouldnt be nice for her to be unique, I just didnt think she was.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww Bonnie, they are all unique in there own llittle way. Maybe they thought her color was differant...not knowing that she would darken up some, and that it is a common color for mules or that dorsals are common too..I dont know..could be anything. But, what counts is she unique in her cuteness to you and you love her.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 6, 2008)

I dont feel bad about it really. I love her and she is doing so well and thats what counts!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't wait to see her when she gets older, i think she will be nice. What color will she darken up to be? i really know squat about mules.


----------



## minimule (Nov 6, 2008)

I do have a couple of mini mules that are worth some $$. One because of his size and looks and the other because of her very rare coloring. These are just so you can see some of the differences out there.

Sunny was our 2nd mule ever born and she was a total accident. She is a true Tobiano paint pattern which, in mules, doesn't happen often. This spring she also started "dappling" on her left rump. She won't be going anywhere though.











Pepper, is a beautiful deep sorrel color. At 6 months, he is just at 26". He doesn't appear to be growing at all! I wasn't going to sell him but someone wants him.



(I have to decide on a price)






This is Wylie, Sunny's full sister. We tried to duplicate Sunny but that didn't happen! Not a good picture of her though. She's the one I was offered $2500 as a weanling.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 6, 2008)

Your Tobi Mule is beautiful, well really they all are!

BTW what do your mules feel like? Sandy is very soft but Molly feels so soft. Her fur feels like crushed velvet. I swear she feels like a stuffed toy.


----------



## minimule (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks! Mine all feel really soft. Their hair seems finer, which seems odd, than the horse hair.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 8, 2008)

All these mules are so cool, I really like them alot.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 9, 2008)

Hay there!

I sold a yearling jack recently on www.gotdonkey.com classifieds. He was/is a black & white jack and everyone was real excited about his color and he sold in 3 days. I only asked $550, less than I paid for him last year, but with the economy...I had three offers, and he went to the pet home--which is good. His back legs aren't perfect. He was a feisty fellow and bred (not my idea, I had no idea they were so determined!) three mini mares before he left. I have 3 differant people interested (I know this sounds fishy,all those "3's" but it's true!!!) interested in these mule babies! I am expecting one for sure, by another really nice Jack. There are not many mini-mules in IL. We will see how quickly they actually sell. But gotdonkey is a really neat web-site! Is your little one a buck-skin? Gray is popular, but buck-skin would be something differant. The baby is a doll!!!Wendy


----------

